# Betta fish and sucker fish



## DarthMaul

I know that bettas and those little sucker/cleaning fish can co-exsist. But can 1 of each be ok in a cycled/filtered 2.5 gal or even 3?


----------



## doggyhog

There are TONS of different kinds of "Sucker fish".

Most get big, and most are highly sensitive to water parameters.

So, no.  If you upgraded to a 10g, you could get a few Otocinclus catfish.


----------



## kelly528

The smallest member of the 'sucker fish' or pleco family is the otocinclus catfish or 'oto'. They cohabitate very peacefuly with even the most vicious of fish, given the fish is not big enough to eat them.

The drawbacks to otos are:

-The need a group of at least 3
-Their lack of scales means they require PRISTINE water
-They eat algae exclusively, often they would rather starve than eat even boiled veggies (I know mine would!!!) so you have to have a good supply of algae for them.


----------



## DarthMaul

the sucker fish i saw at petsmart where less than an inch long and where full grown and where with other fish =] IMO...10 gal is extreme for ONE betta and ONE small sucker fish, considering a lot of ppl on here split 10 gals 4 ways for 4 bettas and don't get any flack for it =].. i think one betta and one small sucker in a 5 gal filtered would be just fine =]


----------

